

Ask HN: Anyone want to buy cctome.com? - jmonegro

A few months ago, I made a site called cctome.com. It's a nifty bookmarklet with which you can e-mail yourself anything from the internet.<p>I never did much marketing, didn't even launched on HN, but it got picked up by many websites including Lifehacker, TheNextWeb, many tweets and facebook likes, abduzeedo, makeuseof, and most recently a newsletter by radio host Kim Komando (no idea who she is) which sent over a boatload of mainstream-type users. It's even been touted as simpler alternative to evernote, instapaper, and the like.<p>Here's the deal - I love this tool, and I use it every day. There's so much that can be done with it (I have a document full of features I wanted to implement) to make it bigger and more powerful.<p>I don't, however, have the time to maintain or grow it right now, with school and work demanding more of my time every day. I'd love to see it go to someone who'll grow it and make it awesome.<p>Anyways, in case you're interested, the site has over 11,000 users, it's built using Ruby on Rails, hosted on Heroku under their free stack, and uses Sendgrid for e-mail. It's gotten 21,000 visits throughout december (mainly due to Kim Komando), and over 80,000 e-mails have been sent through it. I wish I had set up proper analytics for the use of the bookmaklet and better user stats, but I never expected it to grow up to this point.<p>You can contact me at cctome@joelmonegro.com :)<p>Oh, and happy new year everybody!
======
rossbeale
Emailed!

